# Algen im Teich und kein Ende in Sicht



## eulchen (12. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,

mein Probem ist grünes Wasser....ich nehme an Schwebealgen.
Ist hier auch schon diskutiert worden, aber irgendwie passt es nicht zu meinem Fall.

Den Teich haben wir seit dem letzten Sommer.
Da hatte ich auch schon das Problem mit den Algen. Aber nach dem recht strengen Winter, sah es dann in diesem Frühjahr so aus, als wenn das Problem gelöst wäre, da klasklares Wasser.

Und nun ist wieder grün :-(.

Anbei mal die Daten:
Der Teich ist 40X40 cm gross und ca.50 cm tief.
Er ist im Boden eingelassen und steht ganztags in der vollen Sonne.
Auf dem Boden ist feiner Kies verteilt.

Da ich gelesen hatte, das es besser ist den Teich mit Teichpflanzen zu beschatten, als mit Büschen und Co. am Teichrand (wegen Laub was ins Wasser fällt) haben wir folgende Pflanzen eingesetzt:

"Mini" Seerose. Hatte eine Blüte, die leider :-( nach dem vielen Regen nicht aufgegangen ist.
2x __ Hornkraut
2x Wasserlilie (hat leider noch nie geblüht)
Und jeweils eine(n)
Zwerg-__ Rohrkolben
Amerikanische __ Wasserminze (diese wird langsam an den Blätter gelb...)
Nadelsimse
__ Papageienfeder

Zur Wasserumwälzung habe wir eine kleine Pumpe eingesetzt, die an der Oberfläche eine Kegel bildet.

Aber all dies scheint nicht zu helfen. Der Nachbar lästert schon über die "grüne Brühe" und wir sollten lieber eine Sprinbrunnen aus dem Teich machen...

Habe ich zu viele Pflanzen eingesetzt? 1/3 vom Teich ist mit Pflanzen bedeckt.
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich den Teich wieder einigermassen "klar" bekomme ohne das Wasser zu wechslen? 
Mein Mann würde ihn nämlich am liebsten auspumpen und neues Wasser (aus unserer Regenzisterne) einfüllen. Würde das Sinn machen?

Ich bedanke mich für Eure Antworten im voraus.

Viele Grüsse,
eulchen


----------



## Zuckerschniss (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen im Teich und kein Ende in Sicht*

Hallo Eulchen,
was mir ganz spontan dazu einfällt, ist die Tatsache, dass Dein Mini den ganzen Tag Sonne hat. Das bekommt einer so kleinen Wassermenge nicht gut. Da wäre es ratsam, du beschattest Deinen Teich mit entsprechender Randbepflanzung. Dazu noch ein paar Schwimmpflanzen (__ Wasserlinsen oder Schwimmfarn o.ä.). Zu viele Pflanzen hast Du sicher nicht. Mein Mini besteht fast nur noch aus Pflanzen und die gedeihen alle prächtig. 
Ich hoffe, ihr habt die Planzen inzwischen von der Teicherde befreit und auch nicht mehr gedüngt.


----------



## eulchen (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen im Teich und kein Ende in Sicht*

Hallo Zuckerschniss,

wir habe die Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe gesetzt. Die mit Zeitungspapier ausgeschlagen und eine Lehm-Sand-Mischung eingefüllt und darin die Pflanzen eingebuddelt, das ganze mit Kies bedeckt und entsprechend der vorgegeben Wassertiefe versenkt.

Muss ich jetzt alles "umtopfen"? Und wenn ja...was ist sollte ich dann nehmen....

Wenn ich den Teichrand beschatten soll bzw. muss, was kann ich da nehmen.
Bambus? ICh will nicht dauernd Blätter aus de mTeich fischen müssen....mache ich jetzt eh schon oft genug.

Schonmal Danke für alle weiteren Antworten....

eulchen


----------



## Zuckerschniss (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen im Teich und kein Ende in Sicht*

Hallo Eulchen,
NEIN, Du musst natürlich nicht umtopfen. Ich hab nur Deinen Bericht vom letzten Jahr gelesen und da stand was von Teicherde. Lehm-Sandgemisch ist perfekt.
Wenn Du Laubeintrag vermeiden willst, dann setz doch ein paar hochwachsende Pflanzen in Töpfe, die Du dann im Herbst beiseite stellen kannst. China-__ Schilf (man entschuldige, dass ich den lat. Namen nicht kenne) ist z.B. sehr schön am Teichrand. Auch im Winter.


----------



## eulchen (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen im Teich und kein Ende in Sicht*

Jetzt muss ich mal schauen, wo ich was noch einpflanze...das mit dem China-__ Schilf ist eine gute Idee....haben in unserem Vorgaten ein sehr schönes und recht grosses Exemplar. Das geht aber im Winter "ein" und kommt dann wieder.

Grrr....ich wollte ja ein Weinfass...und mein Mann wollte mir mit dem Teich ein Freude machen und was hat Frau davon...kümmern kümmern kümmern...

Werde wohl auch noch einen Wasserwechsel machen....dann ist das grün hoffentlich nicht mehr so "dominant"....

Viele Grüsse,
nemothecat


----------



## Zuckerschniss (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen im Teich und kein Ende in Sicht*

Am besten, Du pflanzt das China-__ Schilf in Blickrichtung zu Deinem Nachbarn

Geduld, das wird schon. Hast du mal ein Bild von Deinem Teich?


----------



## eulchen (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen im Teich und kein Ende in Sicht*

So, anbei mal ein Bild....ich hoffe, man kann etwas erkennen....
Den Rand müssen wir noch "schön" machen.
Hier möchte mein Mann einen Holzrahmen setzten...schon seit dem letzten jahr ;-).
Wird wohl noch ein Weilchen dauern....


----------



## eulchen (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen im Teich und kein Ende in Sicht*

So...am Samstag hatten mein Mann und ich die __ Nase voll und haben unseren Teich leergepumpt.

Während der Teich immer leerer wurde, habe ich einen Teil der Pflanzen in neue Pflanzkörbe mit frischer Lehmerde gepflanzt. Und danach die Pflanzen in grossen Wassereimern zwischengelagert.

Als dann der Grund in Sicht kam, wussten wir warum der Teich so aussah wir er aussah: Es war alles völlig verdreckt und hat übelst gestunken. 

Um ihn wirklich "sauber" zu bekommen, habe ich die feinen Kiesel rausgeräumt und gewaschen.
Nachdem ich dann auch noch die letzten Dreckreste aus ihm entfernt hatte, kamen die sauberen Kieselsteine wieder in den Teichwanne. Gefüllt wurde diese dann mit Regenwasser aus der Zisterne.

Nachdem die Pumpe wieder (auch gründlich gereinigt) eingesetzt war, kamen nach und nach die Pflanzen wieder hinein.

Und so sieht er jezt aus und wir hoffen, das uns dieser schöne Anblick lange erhalten bleibt  .

P.S. Sollte jemand noch Ideen für Pflanzen haben, da er jetzt ein wenig "leer" wirkt, würde ich mich über Vorschläge freuen.


----------



## nicki 55 (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen im Teich und kein Ende in Sicht*

hallo zusammen.
ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin.heute morgen war unser cousin bei uns,er hat sich einen
neuen teich gebaut und fische reingesetzt.ein paar tage später haben diese abgelaicht und 
jetzt hat er nach ca.1woche eine schleimbildung an der folie, sieht aus als wenn einer stellenweiser
tapetenkleister rangespritzt hat.was kann das sein?
liebe grüsse aus dem nassen norden
von nicki	:smoki


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen im Teich und kein Ende in Sicht*

Hallo Eulchen,
ich würde in den Mini jetzt erst mal nichts mehr einsetzen.. schon ein wenig spät im Jahr.
Im nächsten Frühjahr dann auch mal schauen, wie sich der bisherige Bewuchs über den Winter gehalten hat.
Wenn wir dann alle unsere Teiche ausputzen, haben wir auch immer jede Menge abzugeben...


----------



## santos (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Algen im Teich und kein Ende in Sicht*

Hi Eulchen,also ich hatte auch ein paar Probleme mit schwebealgen,das ganze habe ich durch unterwasserpflanzen von (zuckerschniss) und durch den Einsatz von bachflohkrebsen und wasserflöhen ein glasklares Wasserergebnis hinbekommen.
Versuchs mal mit wasserflöhen.
Lg


----------

